# Two Antennas??



## jc55 (Nov 28, 2010)

I've a query that pertains to a 2011 Versa. I'm aware this forum doesn't appear to be Versa orientated - but, since the Versa specific forums weren't able to shed much light, I though maybe to a degree, a Nissan is a Nissan.

I purchased a new 2011 Versa SL hatchback with the NAV package. It has a roof mounted stubby antenna AND one built into the windshield. Can someone sort this out for me? I was told by the salesman, the stubby was only used for satellite radio - and the windshield antenna was for regular radio.

The reason(s) I'm asking: 1) My custom-fit car cover has no provision for the antenna; 2) I will not be subscribing to satellite radio. In other words, IF the stubby's only function is for satellite radio, I'll remove it. Also, I'm assuming it doesn't effect the function of the NAV system.

At first glance, two antennas on one car - I'm not understanding. Can someone tell me the function of the windshield antenna - and then the function of the stubby roof mounted antenna? Do they work in concert?

Thanks, james


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

That could be the GPS/NAV receiver on the top of the car. Those can sometimes be in conjunction with a satellite radio receiver. 

Personally, I wouldn't use a car cover unless the thing is going to be sitting for months at a time in a garage.


----------

